# Signs of Autumn



## Alix (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, I know we all live in different climates so we will all have different things that mean autumn is here. For me, the big one right now is how fast my bird feeders are being emptied. I've got three in the tree out front and I love watching the little brats battle it out. I have to fill those things nearly daily right now!

First thing in the morning I've got the blue jays hanging practically upside down to get into this tiny little feeder and get some sunflower seeds. They make me laugh. There are usually 3 or 4 of them squawking and yelling. The sparrows, redpolls and chickadees are next. The sparrows are like a gang and try to keep everyone else away from the feeders. Chickadees flip them the bird and ignore them completely. Nobody messes with the chickadees. Midafternoon, when things are quiet, I get my sweet little nuthatches. And finally, after supper rush, the magpies come. A whole family of them. Sometimes as many as 12, going from yard to yard and cleaning up whatever they find. I know lots of folks don't like them, but I do. They're bloody smart, live in family groups and tidy up nature's messes. 

There are lots of other signs that autumn is here, but none as much fun for me. My trees are almost bare now, the grass is changing to a lovely brown, and although we've been enjoying some BEAUTIFUL weather the last few weeks the mercury has started to plunge. Its only 6C (42F) right now, and the word is that we will have snow by Tuesday. Sigh. I guess its time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yesterday, as I was leaving the grocery, there was a white-tail doe standing and munching in the cattails.  There is a patch of about 1 acre, surrounding an irrigation ditch, a sidewalk away from a busy street.  I know if she was there, her younger ones were hiding in the rushes.

I know it's autumn when the deer start coming off the mountain and into town.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2010)

Other than the air's turing colder and the foliage changing color and falling to the ground, we have squirrels!  We have lot of squirrels!

They are all running around like maniacs trying to get ready for the winter.  they have been eating acorns in the tree branches above our deck and bombarding the deck with the shells for several weeks now.  

On another front, the Blond Tufted Significant Other has been scampering around the town house putting up winter drapes, winter coverlets and  warmer jammies.  The electric bed warmers are her favorite.

Along side the BTSO is the Pot Bellied Man of the House (PBMH) who is busily changing the thermostat from "COOL" to "HEAT", changing the vents from Summer to Winter, discarding the sandals and T-Shirts for the shearling slippers and sweatshirts.

All in all, the local critters are just about ready for the snow season.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2010)

BTSO and PBMH are great! I'm laughing a lot right now. 

My daughter told me there is a squirrel on the way to and from school who tries to pelt her with pine cones as she passes.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2010)

For me, it is the trees changing colours.  There is a tiny creek running through our complex (yes, a real creek, not just a ditch!), and they have left up a lot of the old trees.  We live a little ways from the creek but have a small "greenbelt" beside us.  I can look out my kitchen window and see the dramatic colours - bright red and gold are predominate. 

For me, however, it is a time when the birds leave.  We are not allowed to feed them and so they tend to drift away, always coming back in the spring.

We do have squirrels.  They live in the trees beside us and I love to watch them scamper about collecting their food for the winter.  We are not allowed to feed them, either, but they find nuts and things all over the place.

Oh, yes, and then there are the other preparations for winter.  The smells from the kitchen as the Cane Wielding Cook of the House (CWCH) starts fall baking and freezer stuffing.  The Wonderful Hard Working Man of the House (WHWMH) is busy turning the portable air conditioner into a heat conductor, bringing in the fur-babies' pool/fountain and generally winterizing the townhouse.  (sorry Andy, that was just too good a thing not to steal )

This is most definitely my favourite time of year.


----------



## licia (Oct 24, 2010)

I suppose one of the first signs of autumn is the hummingbirds leave us. We were swamped with them a couple of weeks before they took off for wherever they winter. Our nights are several degrees cooler and the days a bit, but we have lots of falling leaves which dh has decided he will not pick up every few days as before. He will wait and get them when the trees are bare. We won't have any significant drops in temperature til probably the middle of November, but the pool water is too cool to swim in now.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2010)

licia said:


> We won't have any significant drops in temperature til probably the middle of November, but the pool water is too cool to swim in now.



Now, you are talking about a Florida sized pool....ours is a little wading pool that our pups drink out of and lay in during the hot summer days.  DH put a fountain pump in to keep the water running.  We know when it is time to winterize when our big dog doesn't climb in anymore, but nudges her nose against the sides to start letting the water out.....seriously!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 24, 2010)

not to many signs here in so. california. some leaves are dropping, but mine drop leaves all here. not great colored leaves here but in the mountains near me. could go there and many people do. we have had gloomy weather for a couple of weeks. even rain. rare here. chilly in morning and hot in the afternoon. as you can see, really no seasons here at all.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2010)

For me I love the cold, hummingbirds get so use to us they come in to eat  more and more  they will even drink from the end of the hose as i fill the water dish for the dog.Makes mr believe
kades


----------



## locksmith (Oct 24, 2010)

Here in Tucson the nighttime temps are around 50-58 degrees. Very few trees here change colors unless you travel up the mountains. The vegetables I tried to grow during the summer are showing signs of life.
Lee


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 24, 2010)

Whitetail deers' coats have changed from reddish brown to gray.  Saltwater in our creek has turned crystal clear.  Blueclaw crabs are staring to dig into the mud.  Stars are shining brighter as air quality improves and light pollution diminishes.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2010)

Well right now I'm seeing birdies I shouldn't see til January. That scares me a bit! I have waxwings in my tree right now! What the heck???


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 24, 2010)

The temperatures are fallen a good bit here. Some leaves are falling but not too many changing color at the moment.  Maybe in a few week.  The biggest sign here are all the mums and pumpkins. Every farm stand, local nursery and farmer's market have beautiful mums in full bloom and every type of gourd, squash you can imagin and pumpkins everywhere.  The fall crops of broccoli, cauliflowuer, kale, mustards, chard, are in abundance as lots of apples.  

The leaves will start chaning soon and then once they start to fall I will be raking them until well after Thanksgiving.  My morning walks are colder now and I walk longer in the dark, but they are much more enjoyable.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> My morning walks are colder now and I walk longer in the dark, but they are much more enjoyable.


 
Oh!  Mine, too!  And we have possible snow coming tomorrow or Tuesday.  I can't wait!


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2010)

BITE YOUR TONGUE FIONA!!! We are supposed to get the "s" word too but I don't think we ought to be happy about it!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 24, 2010)

I love "the s word" but October is a bit early even for me. I still have to dress up as a Gorilla for Halloween and give out the candy. I can't give out candy winter garb! That would look silly.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 24, 2010)

I look forward to this time of year when I can open my windows and leave them open all day and night.  The trees I see outside my picture window are just starting to turn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alix said:


> BITE YOUR TONGUE FIONA!!! We are supposed to get the "s" word too but I don't think we ought to be happy about it!


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2010)

!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't help it, I love winter!  Autumn is Great, but winter!!!!  Sweaters, coats, gloves, boots...walking through the snow...storm


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, you're living in the right state then!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> I love "the s word" but October is a bit early even for me. I still have to dress up as a Gorilla for Halloween and give out the candy. I can't give out candy winter garb! That would look silly.



We don't have any snow forecast for the next 14 days, thank goodness. But, I always make sure I have my winter tires on sometime October, just in case.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alix said:


> Well, you're living in the right state then!


 
Insanity?


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2010)

Heh heh heh! I was going to say denial, but thats in Egypt!


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2010)

Well, all the trees are bare now, even my elm has finally given up all its leaves. Our hawthorne and the mountain ash across the street are LOADED with berries. I think that bodes ill for the winter to come! 

My feeders are emptying pretty quickly lately. I just had a gang of sparrows staring in the front window at me cracking their knuckles and hinting strongly that I fill the feeder OR ELSE. 

The sky is such a weird color today too. That dark slate gray that you just know means there is s___ coming. Ugh. Its not supposed to be here til Monday, but I suspect there will be flurries off and on this weekend. 

No sunrise til 800 or so this morning. I really don't care for these short short days. It will be dark by 430 tonight. 8.5 hours of light seems too short for me. Bleah. No wonder bears hibernate!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2010)

The landscapers have been here twice this Fall to vacuum up the fallen leaves.  They use truck sized vacuums.  the grounds look good once again.  The leaves are mostly gone.

This Fall has been mild compared to last year and we have used little heat so far.  Always a good thing.


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2010)

Its hovering around 0 right now. Our furnace is on and off all day, and has been for weeks. The dog loves it out there, he doesn't like it hot.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 13, 2010)

First signs, Mrs BdF layed out my thermal long johns


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> First signs, Mrs BdF layed out my thermal long johns


Thats a pretty definite sign! Whats the temp there?


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 13, 2010)

Should be 70 here today!
All my neighbors leaves are in my yards.
The squirrels are tearing up my lawn
Might have to bring in the outdoor rug soon.


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Should be 70 here today!
> All my neighbors leaves are in my yards.
> The squirrels are tearing up my lawn
> Might have to bring in the outdoor rug soon.



You measure in Fahrenheit? I thought the UK was celcius?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

Alix said:


> You measure in Fahrenheit? I thought the UK was celcius?


 
Um, I think you missed who posted that, Alix

Still no snow, the grass is still green, but it usually is.  All of the leaves in town have blown into my stairwell.  I better get them before it gets wet.  Time to get the sand out for the steps.  I had to scrape Archie off the other day.  Things are looking up for a real winter!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 13, 2010)

It's still comfortable open window weather.  The trees that are going to turn are looking slightly yellow.  The crape myrtle in the parking lot still has it's leaves, but they are a rusty purplish color.  I haven't had to close the windows much, only a few hours on occasion.  

I love all the fresh air and having a couple of months of really low electric bills.


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Um, I think you missed who posted that, Alix




See what happens when I try to go without coffee????


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2010)

It's a beautiful Fall day today.  Bright sunshine, temps in the mid-60s and the air is dry and crisp.  Everything is in sharp focus today.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2010)

70 degrees better be F. unless his house is on fire!


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> 70 degrees better be F. unless his house is on fire!



I was just being dorky Andy. I thought it was Bolas who'd replied, and couldn't figure out why he'd use Fahrenheit. I'm just not altogether with it yet apparently.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 13, 2010)

not any signs of fall here. we are in the midst of a mild santana wind. in  80's, night are fairly cool though. we never see much leaf color unless we travel into the nearby mountains. i love it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2010)

Alix said:


> I was just being dorky Andy...



...and I was just trying t be funny.  oh well.  Guess I'll try again later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

Alix said:


> See what happens when I try to go without coffee????


 
Same thing happens to me whenI don't have coffee OR chocolate!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> ...and I was just trying t be funny. oh well. Guess I'll try again later.


 
I thought it was funny!


----------



## Alix (Nov 13, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> ...and I was just trying t be funny.  oh well.  Guess I'll try again later.



It WAS funny! I was just still embarrassed!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 14, 2010)

It was -2c last night, we have had a lot of gales over the last week so the wind chill factor was low.
Last years winter was the coldest for a long time -17c.


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 14, 2010)

Down here it's time to clean up, fill, and hang the bird feeders for our winter-visiting feathered friends.  We get lots of various kinds of warblers to join the local cardinals, jays, and doves.  In a couple of weeks hurricane season should end and I can put the storm shutters back in the garage until next May.  That's also time to start eating the emergency canned food supplies that were laid in.  Unless Mother Nature with her strange sense of humor brews up something in the Carribbean.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 14, 2010)

Our gray squirrels have their baggy pants on.


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> It was -2c last night, we have had a lot of gales over the last week so the wind chill factor was low.
> Last years winter was the coldest for a long time -17c.


OK, -17C must feel colder in the UK with the humidity. Thats about our average winter temp in a warmer winter. Usually we have about a week of good hard -30C or lower. 

Its currently -3C and not going to warm up much past freezing today. Temps are supposed to start dropping over this week. I filled both feeders yesterday and both are nearly empty today. Hungry little birdies! I should probably put out a suet ball.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2010)

It's a misty, moisty morning, not freezing yet.  I think I'm going for a walk, love this weather.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Our gray squirrels have their baggy pants on.





I'll have to have a look and see if ours do.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 14, 2010)

taxlady said:


> I'll have to have a look and see if ours do.



You might also look to see if your snowshoe hares are whitening up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> You might also look to see if your snowshoe hares are whitening up.


 
I just saw a couple of Granola Girls with their dreads stuck in stocking caps and wearing long johns under their skirts.  University towns are so much fun!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 14, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> You might also look to see if your snowshoe hares are whitening up.



Well, if I lived in the country... I currently live in the 'burbs and can look out the window to see squirrels. Haven't seen any today.


----------



## niquejim (Nov 14, 2010)

Here in SW Florida you can tell it's Autumn when you see more cars with out of state plates than Florida plates. Season is upon us


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 14, 2010)

niquejim said:


> Here in SW Florida you can tell it's Autumn when you see more cars with out of state plates than Florida plates. Season is upon us



And when you see those out of state plates, you drop back another couple of car lengths.  Drivers from other places drive differently.  I always dropped back when I lived there, and finally one of them did it - from the extreme right lane made a left hand turn at a 4 lane intersection.

A good thing, though, is that your neighbors who work in the hospitality industry are making more money.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 14, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> And when you see those out of state plates, you drop back another couple of car lengths. Drivers from other places drive differently. I always dropped back when I lived there, and finally one of them did it - from the extreme right lane made a left hand turn at a 4 lane intersection.
> 
> A good thing, though, is that your neighbors who work in the hospitality industry are making more money.


 
The out of state plates here are just as erratic...for some reason they keep staring up at the mountains...of course, we are doing that, too!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 15, 2010)

Alix said:


> OK, -17C must feel colder in the UK with the humidity. Thats about our average winter temp in a warmer winter. Usually we have about a week of good hard -30C or lower.
> 
> Its currently -3C and not going to warm up much past freezing today. Temps are supposed to start dropping over this week. I filled both feeders yesterday and both are nearly empty today. Hungry little birdies! I should probably put out a suet ball.


Thats cold, Alix there is an English saying re birds, Tits like coconuts, sparrows like worms


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Well, if I lived in the country... I currently live in the 'burbs and can look out the window to see squirrels. Haven't seen any today.



Still haven't seen any squirrels. Of course I have only been looking out the window on occasion. I'm worried that one of my neighbours has poisoned them all. I have my DH looking for them too, now.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 16, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Still haven't seen any squirrels. Of course I have only been looking out the window on occasion. I'm worried that one of my neighbours has poisoned them all. I have my DH looking for them too, now.


 

If he did poison them...you can have all mine.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm also willing to make a donation.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> If he did poison them...you can have all mine.





Andy M. said:


> I'm also willing to make a donation.



My favourite neighbour is still seeing squirrels. She tells me they party in her yard at 06h30 and 16h00 on a daily basis. I am very pleased. So, I guess you guys are out of luck.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

<happy dance>  It's snowing! <happy dance>

It's melting, but it's coming down white and the mountains have a nice icing!


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <happy dance>  It's snowing! <happy dance>
> 
> It's melting, but it's coming down white and the mountains have a nice icing!


Its s-ing here too. *grumble*


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2010)

Today is our one pleasant day of the week.  It's sunny and mild.  Temps already at 60 F.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <happy dance>  It's snowing! <happy dance>
> 
> It's melting, but it's coming down white and the mountains have a nice icing!



grumble grumble

Do you have your snow tires on the car?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

taxlady said:


> grumble grumble
> 
> Do you have your snow tires on the car?


 

I have my all-weathers on my all-wheel drive and 4-40 lb boxes of cat litter, shovels, blankets, fire-making tools and emergency food.  Also extra hats, boots and gloves...jumper cables and a tow hook.

I'm ready!!!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have my all-weathers on my all-wheel drive and 4-40 lb boxes of cat litter, shovels, blankets, fire-making tools and emergency food.  Also extra hats, boots and gloves...jumper cables and a tow hook.
> 
> I'm ready!!!



Are all weather tires good enough where you live? Here we call those 3 season tires. In fact, by law we have to have winter tires on by 15 December. They stay flexible at much lower temperatures.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have never had problems with the all-weathers.  We have chains if we need them for hill climbing.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have my all-weathers on my all-wheel drive and 4-40 lb boxes of cat litter, shovels, blankets, fire-making tools and emergency food.  Also extra hats, boots and gloves...jumper cables and a tow hook.
> 
> I'm ready!!!



All that would fill my trunk and back seat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> All that would fill my trunk and back seat.


 
The shovels and jumper cables are in a hideaway.  The cat litter is purchased on at a time and tied down over the back wheels, the rest has it's own well packed storage box, that gets pulled out each year.  I believe in preparedness, since in 1979 I got stuck in the snow overnight.


----------



## Alix (Nov 18, 2010)

We went from fall to winter overnight. Its WINTER here. Still snowing (dang it!) but its the light feathery stuff and its just bitingly cold. High today of -12C, wind chill around -19 or -20. I broke out the winter coat, scarf and mitts today. Filled my tires with air (they go low when its this cold) and I'm wearing fleece pants and a sweatshirt. Wow. Fast transition this year!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm not looking forward to that time for us.  Still at least a month away.  We get an average of about 65" of snow a year.  Long range forecast for this winter is warmer temps and less precipitation.  I say "Yay!" save a few bucks on heating.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2010)

It's snowing and melting still...but cold enough for my sweaters and new hat!  No driving at night, too much black ice!


----------



## licia (Nov 18, 2010)

Alix said:


> We went from fall to winter overnight. Its WINTER here. Still snowing (dang it!) but its the light feathery stuff and its just bitingly cold. High today of -12C, wind chill around -19 or -20. I broke out the winter coat, scarf and mitts today. Filled my tires with air (they go low when its this cold) and I'm wearing fleece pants and a sweatshirt. Wow. Fast transition this year!


  Alix, what is the fahrenheit equivalent of that?


----------



## Alix (Nov 18, 2010)

-12c = 10f, -20c = -5f


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 18, 2010)

Alix said:


> -12c = 10f, -20c = -5f


 
C-O-L-D!

It just got really windy here, dropped the temp.  Luckily most of the water has evaporated from the streets.  I love snow, but hate black ice!  Or snow on top of ice!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 18, 2010)

a bit cooler here at night. been using electric blanket on low. probably in 60's today. rain for the week-end. that's pretty much it in so calif.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 18, 2010)

It's been so nice, a bit cooler, still have the windows open, but not all the way all the time.  

Chilly this morning so I dressed in l/s shirt, sweat pants, plus flannel shirt.  Had to switch to s/s shirt and shorts by the time I home from shopping.  Loving it.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 19, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just saw a couple of Granola Girls with their dreads stuck in stocking caps and wearing long johns under their skirts. University towns are so much fun!


 
lol, we call them granola heads, or hair bags if they look like they're in a band.

i had a big chuckle the other night when the nightclub down the block from my building in the city let out and a few hundred kids, all dressed in goth style, poured out and started walking past where i was parked.

all i could think of, tongue planted firmly in cheek was "ooooh, i'm sooo deep and dark and mysterious. i'm so unique, no one understands me or can sound the fathoms of my black soul...". 

lol. and then they call their mom to come pick them up.

now, not so goth, in fact exactly the opposite, this thread reminded me of simon and garfunkel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcRGBjyAOok


----------



## tinlizzie (Nov 19, 2010)

That's one Simon & Garfunkel I had never heard.  How suitable.  Thanks, Bucky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2010)

buckytom said:


> lol, we call them granola heads, or hair bags if they look like they're in a band.
> 
> i had a big chuckle the other night when the nightclub down the block from my building in the city let out and a few hundred kids, all dressed in goth style, poured out and started walking past where i was parked.
> 
> ...


 
Shrek and I hadn't heard the S&G, Thanks!

Yeah, our Goths are a lot like yours.  Many of them are also into LARPing, they act weird when I can tell if they are in a game.  How does "Grandma type" know?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 19, 2010)

buckytom said:


> lol, we call them granola heads, or hair bags if they look like they're in a band.
> 
> i had a big chuckle the other night when the nightclub down the block from my building in the city let out and a few hundred kids, all dressed in goth style, poured out and started walking past where i was parked.
> 
> ...



 That would probably have been me, if there had been goths when I was in high school. I doubt it would be no more embarrassing to look back on that than looking back on my own youthful follies.


----------

